# want buy some stuff -> need help



## User Name (Dec 18, 2015)

Hey
Next week i will buy some stuff for travel. There are 2 local dealer with different products. Maybe someone here can help me to choose the better product.

So first is search for an Rainproof Poncho. What color is good for an Urban Area Green, Gray?


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

Really?


----------



## User Name (Dec 18, 2015)

sure there are some products out there i dont know.

Condor Outdoor Drop Leg Platform vs. 5.11 Tactical Thigh Rig | Official 5.11 Site


----------



## SGT E (Feb 25, 2015)

Will ? Is that you?


----------



## User Name (Dec 18, 2015)

sorry i dont understand what you try to say.


----------



## Joe Smith (Aug 21, 2015)

Hmmm, well ok I'll take a shot at this.

I've always found ponchos to be more "rain resistant" than rainproof. Water comin' in through the neck and arm holes. I did see a Swiss army one on ebay that looked durable and large enough to fit over a pack. It was in that funky alpenflage though.

So, you're goin' travelin' to the city and want to blend in? I always thought gray, the concrete and all. Green is more of a country color.


That leg/thigh thing is for your holster? Will you be using that when you travel to the city? Most people prefer concealed carry nowadays but depends where you're at. I couldn't tell you which of those is better, look the same to me. Ask more specific questions for more help.

Did you know that half the population is infected with brain bugs?


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

SGT E said:


> Will ? Is that you?


Will is a canuck,User Name seems to be Austrian


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

I cant follow the thread because some of the folks he is jabbering at are on my ignore list. Now why any right minded person would want a water proof pancho..I just aint sure. When a fat boy snuggles under one in a rain storm..they sweat enough underneath there to get them way wetter and stinkier than some fresh rain could do. Where you from Boy? For a single person to stay dry everybody should have a big umbrella. Just like the kind David Niven carried in the old Black and White Movies. School teachers are way ahead of the learning curve on that. That can keep folks tight and dry.


----------



## SittingElf (Feb 9, 2016)

I hated wearing a poncho when I was in the Army. Always felt "sticky" and sweat under it. Never totally waterproof, and more trouble than it was worth.

Get a rain jacket, and maybe rain pants if you really want to stay dry.

Me...I'll stick to umbrellas!


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

Some times even the internet don't give out info like PF does ,, I guess some people don't know how to google and read reviews " that's when you get info from people that used the product and tell you how they like it " ,, it works for me ,, I read them all the time ,, that's first hand info on the product ..

I am waiting on my coffee to get done ..


----------



## GTGallop (Nov 11, 2012)

User Name said:


> Next week i will buy some stuff for travel.


Where are you starting from?
Where are you going?
What mode of travel? Will you be walking, driving, or taking public transportation / mass transit?
When will you be traveling?
How long are you staying?
What activities are you doing when you travel - going to the opera or duck hunting? They are slightly different.



User Name said:


> So first is search for an Rainproof Poncho.
> What color is good for an Urban Area Green, Gray?


There is no such thing as a rain proof poncho. And no one wears one as a first choice - they are always a back-up that you tucked away in your bag in case your primary cover is damaged or lost. They are only slightly more effective than a large trash bag.

What is your primary rain wear?
What do people wear where you are going - if they all wear ponchos, then you may be on to something. If they wear rain slickers then you are already farkel'd and the color is just window dressing.

Color? Believe it or not MOST of the rain wear I see is either black or yellow. Some is green but that is mostly rural. Here's a riddle (answer at the bottom). Do you know why it is hard to find rain wear in a light tan color?



User Name said:


> sure there are some products out there i dont know.
> 
> Condor Outdoor Drop Leg Platform vs. 5.11 Tactical Thigh Rig | Official 5.11 Site


Just stop now. You don't need any of those unless you are going to a gunfight at the OK corral. And if you haven't trained and worn them before then you have no business traveling with them. Unfamiliar mode of carry in unfamiliar territory - too many new variables. Not to mention if you are trying to blend in you don't run around with a drop leg. And if you are going to be truly tactical, you want a CHEST rig.

Help us help you. If you want answers with any meaningful value you are going to have to throw us a bone. Fill in some blanks.

_
Answer to riddle................. Because nothing grows in the desert where there is no water._


----------



## Stick (Sep 29, 2014)

Frogg Toggs. Only way to go.


----------



## User Name (Dec 18, 2015)

> Where are you starting from?
> Where are you going?
> What mode of travel? Will you be walking, driving, or taking public transportation / mass transit?
> When will you be traveling?
> ...


VIE - ATH via Sofia, Thessaloniki
Travel by Train and Public Transport.Gypsy Gangs everywhere...


> When will you be traveling?


In 20 Days.


> How long are you staying?


Depend on the Train (delays). It could be many short nights... I will order some MRE to!


> What activities are you doing when you travel - going to the opera or duck hunting? They are slightly different.


Lowcost City Sightseeing. And yes there are a lot of Criminals pardon Refuges I mean IS Terrorists on the way.


> And no one wears one as a first choice - they are always a back-up that you tucked away in your bag in case your primary cover is damaged or lost.


I have no backup. For example in the Summer when I have something to do in my City and its warm outside I wear a Tshit and have no Jacket. So a well packed Poncho can save the Day when it start to Rain.


> Just stop now. You don't need any of those unless you are going to a gunfight at the OK corral. And if you haven't trained and worn them before then you have no business traveling with them. Unfamiliar mode of carry in unfamiliar territory - too many new variables. Not to mention if you are trying to blend in you don't run around with a drop leg. And if you are going to be truly tactical, you want a CHEST rig.


no not a gun fight. I would mount an Torch also Plastic Handcuffs on for a quick access. When I am back Home also an Pepperspray.


----------



## GTGallop (Nov 11, 2012)

User Name said:


> VIE - ATH via Sofia, Thessaloniki


I know jack squat about Eastern Europe / Former Soviet Bloc.

But here is what I think you might want to consider given your answers and my very limited understanding.
Poncho ==> http://www.amazon.com/Frogg-Toggs-A.../B00DIGKQH0/ref=sr_1_8?ie=UTF8&qid=1459697248
Defense ==> http://www.amazon.com/Smith-Wesson-.../B000IXG44U/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1459697297
Or Defense ==> http://www.amazon.com/Strike-Tactic...B00ZXVNSGO/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1459697616&
Concealment ==> Amazon.com: Hiker Money Belt Made in USA by Thomas Bates (Olive): Clothing

Good luck and safe travels!


----------



## User Name (Dec 18, 2015)

East European People are not that problem only Gypsy (not not that romantic thing who have American in there mind.) and Migrants who force to get into Europe.


> First Strike Tactical Shrouded Versatile Dagger


year that is illegal in the most Country.
I can recommend: https://us.glock.com/products/outdoor#knives-details -> FM 78: Field Knife Made in Austria.


----------



## jro1 (Mar 3, 2014)

What's your budget? Check out Arcteryx L.E.A.F.


----------



## User Name (Dec 18, 2015)

hmm now i have an Jacket. Want just something who i can put over my regular cloth.


----------



## ND_ponyexpress_ (Mar 20, 2016)

Frog togs


----------



## User Name (Dec 18, 2015)

Eur 25,50


----------



## Coastie dad (Jan 2, 2016)

Are you the same guy spouting that anti American crap in the other thread? If so, go stand in the rain with your thigh rig. You'll get everything you deserve. If it's not you, my apologies.


----------



## User Name (Dec 18, 2015)

Are you against free speech?


----------



## txmarine6531 (Nov 18, 2015)




----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

User Name said:


> Are you against free speech?


no. just you.
get a bright yellow or orange poncho for a dollar store -your on a train going were? sounds like your the refuge .
you don't ask for help from people you bad mouth or you'll get scmitt canned.


----------



## Coastie dad (Jan 2, 2016)

No, I'm not against U.S. citizens having free speech. I think maybe you should have that right also. 
But don't go around bad mouthing people you're asking help from. It's usually not well accepted. I took you to be a tad offensive, and thought I would check to make sure you were the same guy.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Why the hell would anyone from this country help you out, except from an ausgang at 5,000 meters AGL and then wave by by at your socialist ass.
You know what the last sound an Austrian makes when he hits the ground at terminal velocity? SPLAT.
In my opinion, anyone here who helps you out does not think much of this country or our troops, 
if they know what shit you posted about them in your other thread. GFY

For those of you who missed it, his thread is, News from Austria.

Yes, we have freedom of speech, we also have the right not to communicate with assholes.


----------



## haja (Aug 2, 2017)

I always buy disposable ponchos for a $1. use n throw away. I can keep it for next use but to lazy to wrap up.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

haja said:


> I always buy disposable ponchos for a $1. use n throw away. I can keep it for next use but to lazy to wrap up.


they are OK - along with the mylar emergency blankets - to keep in your EDC kit gear - but you most certainly need decent rain gear - both emergency yellow and covert camo/black ....


----------



## TGus (Sep 18, 2017)

I live in a city. Be the *gray *man.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Geez .......


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

1)go to store by pvc or rubberized vinyl rain coat in dark blue or gray or what ever color you fancy.
2) goto store and buy regular inside pants hip holster or regular belt holster. forget about drop leg goat shlitz.
3) if all the above fails goto store and by a wool baja pull over and rashaman knit stocking hat for dreadlock and tel every one "ire mon, be happy!"


----------

